# Adding fonts to Ghostscript



## shepper (Apr 12, 2015)

While researching a laser printer purchase I noticed that PostScript printers provide 2 to 3 fold more fonts than the 35 fonts available with gs.  A little more research noted that fonts can be added in print/ghostscript9 and that some printer manufacturers that utilize a PostScript-emulation provide additional fonts.  For example, Brother's BR-script3 driver comes with a CD that has additional fonts.

I think it would be legal in the States to add the additional fonts to Ghostscript if I purchased the printer.

So the questions:

1)  Are there any font packages that would be good to add to Ghostscript for English use in the states?  I'm thinking Liberation/Libertine/Ubuntu/Mscorefonts
2)  Anyone using a Postscript emulation (Brother, Oki, Lexmark) installed additional fonts from the included CD?


----------

